# Feral Pigeon can't be released Cage and care ideas



## rllawrncejr (Aug 20, 2017)

I found a pigeon under a bridge who had been hit by a car. This was in August. His (or her) skin on the left chest was split open but not bleeding. You could see the meat underneath. The left wing was obviously hurt. 

He is eating and drinking just fine. He drops like a rock when he tries to fly off the cage or the desk. He still seems really scared of me and fights when I pick him up. He will peck at me and try to beat me with his good right wind when I get close with my hand. I am working with him and he is getting more comfortable. I know it will take time. I swear he cusses at me when I put him on top of the cage. 

I need to make a cage for him. At the moment he is in a large dog crate. I don't have a lot of space but I want the cage to be interesting for him to hop around in. I do let him out whenever I am home. I have put him on top of the cage and now on the desk with me as I work. I have seen a lot of cage ideas but nothing for a pigeon that can't fly. 

I do have a couple of rescued cats that have found, at least while I am around, that it is much better for them to ignore the bird. I would not trust them if I were not home. 

Any ideas and thoughts would be greatly appreciated. It looks like he and I will be together for a while.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for rescuing him! We housed our rescued feral Phoebe who could not fly in a flight cage we bought online and assembled. We put it in front of a window and it was large enough she could have soace but it was strong enough so iur cats couldnt get in. We put parakeet toys and mirrors and foraging toys and like you, we let her out to interact with us.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

With cats, it can be difficult. I use the metal dog crates and put a shelf in a few inches up, but a metal dog crate won't keep him safe from cats as they can reach inside. They do make cages with hardware cloth that would be safe, but the cats will still scare him. Would be better in a room closed off to the cats when you are not there. Is there a way you can do that? If he can't fly, I wouldn't put him on top of the cage, or the desk, as they do fall off. Being a feral bird, would make it difficult enough for him to get used to you, but also losing his flight, makes it even harder. He must feel insecure. Kind of hard to make it interesting for him. Most don't play with bird toys. But a shelf is nice to hop up on. They like being a bit higher than the cage floor, so even a shelf is nice. A 6 inch board, cut to fit from front to back of the cage works well. Placed on the side of the cage. You may get him more used to you with chopped unsalted peanuts. All birds love those. Mix a little in his food so he will eventually try them. Once he does, he will love them. Not many though, as they are high in fat.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I use indoor rabbit cages, there's plenty of room to put a shelf in and I cover a couple of bricks, on top of each other, with newspaper for them to stand high on and look out. The front can be taken off for easy cleaning and the tray is nice and deep so there's no mess outside. The door can be used as a drawbridge with a chain or ribbon and they like to stand on that to survey their kingdom, lol. Line it with puppy pads or newspaper and take the whole lot out each morning, clean the tray with soapy water and replace the newspaper on the bricks. It's so easy and very clean. 
As for toys, mine like a toilet roll to shred and shredded newspaper in the cage - but mine nest so I don't know if they'd be interested if single birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Freda, I love your cages, but unless the poster can keep them in a safe room, they won't work with cats. They can get a paw in between the bars. People have had their cats do that.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Our cages are like these but i think we found them several years ago through a cheaper place. You might be able to find something like this used too. We got them because the 1/2 inch spacing is safer and they were high enough that our cats coukdnt reach them easily. The cats lost interest after a while, too. 
https://www.amazon.com/Double-Flight-Wrought-Divider-Cockatiel/dp/B00CTTCBKW


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Our cages are like these but i think we found them several years ago through a cheaper place. You might be able to find something like this used too. We got them because the 1/2 inch spacing is safer and they were high enough that our cats coukdnt reach them easily. The cats lost interest after a while, too.
> https://www.amazon.com/Double-Flight-Wrought-Divider-Cockatiel/dp/B00CTTCBKW


cwebster, those are really nice. But if he can't fly at all, then he only needs something half the height. Maybe the same people make one half the height which is cheaper.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Freda, I love your cages, but unless the poster can keep them in a safe room, they won't work with cats. They can get a paw in between the bars. People have had their cats do that.


Point taken Jay and I didn't know about the cats but if the bird will be stressed out by cats stalking it perhaps he'd be better in a sanctuary. I've got three dogs and they are never in the same vicinity as my birds but cats get everywhere don't they?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, dogs are a lot easier. I kept my house bird up high on a cupboard, but a cat would have been able to jump up there. Cats are hard to keep away unless the bird can be kept in a separate room that the cats are closed out of.


----------



## rllawrncejr (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses. We live in a small space so we will all have to learn how to get along. The dog crate I have now is pretty safe from the cats. The only place that they could reach in is through the front door and the pigeon has plenty of area to get away. I want to build something like the rabit cage that will allow the pigeon to see better than he can now but still be safe. Maybe a box to hide in if he wants. The cats pretty much ignore the bird but I know that they would go after him if I were not here and he got out. 

I thought about finding a sanctuary for the pigeon but there are none in my area. 

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The problem is that a plastic dog crate is not really the best home for him as they are kind of dark inside. Pigeons need light and sunshine.


----------



## bootface (Jun 29, 2017)

rllawrncejr said:


> I thought about finding a sanctuary for the pigeon but there are none in my area.


Where are you located? It’s unlikely you’ll find a pigeon sanctuary, but there are people all over who are willing to adopt disabled ferals.


----------

